# This here, some songs I've made.



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 9, 2011)

*Updated! This here, some songs I've made.*

UPDATE!
New songs have been added! Go ahead and listen to them if you want.

Well, I've been a bit in the music-making hobby for a long time, and I've taken some lessons in using various music programs, aswell as playing the trumpet.
Now, I have a soundcloud, and what I wish for is some constructive criticism to those three songs that I've uploaded there.
http://soundcloud.com/vintage-jagermeister
Take your time, hope you enjoyed them, and give some feedback please, it's all highly appreciated.
EDIT: I should also note, they're made with Acid Music Studio, so there can be some similiarities, but I have plans to use FL Studio and Cubase and some more.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 9, 2011)

not bad too eletronic for my taste  But overall is really good track , keep doing what you doing and i am sure that you can make some awesome tracks  . The songs remind me of a song i heard in a game long time ago hehe


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 9, 2011)

I've got some other genres too if you want =P
I can upload them too if you wanna hear it, and thanks for the positive words.


----------



## Panthura (Apr 26, 2011)

WOW. This is good. I am a big fan of electronic music. I have two questions:
A. What inspired you to do this?
B. What program was it done on?


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 26, 2011)

Why thank you good sir =D
A. My main inspiration would be generated from my favorite artist Kraftwerk. I've gotten their Minimum Maximum dvd and all the songs on Spotify, and since music is a primary hobby to make my ears bleed- I mean get inspiration, I decided to go with creating it aswell.
B: I used Acid Music Studio for it, but I'm moving on towards FL Studio and CuBase, I'll stick with Acid for sure, but I'll probably use those two programs aswell.


----------



## Panthura (May 5, 2011)

Kraftwerk are my favourite artists too!


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 9, 2011)

Panthura said:


> Kraftwerk are my favourite artists too!


 Well that's fun to hear =D


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2011)

Unwanted behavior needs more cowbells :V
Good tracks overall. I really liked the "Back To Celsius" and Old Bass wasn't too bad either


----------



## Garfang (May 9, 2011)

Vincent Jaeger said:


> I've got some other genres too if you want =P
> I can upload them too if you wanna hear it, and thanks for the positive words.



What kind of genres do you have ?


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 9, 2011)

@Sarcastic: You seem to have a fever :V
Thanks for the comment and I'm glad ya liked it.
@Garfang: Well, I prefer electronica since it's easy to make up bass and sound :V
But I also play trumpet, which makes me play classical, jazz, blues and big band music, aswell as some modern day music.
So I've got some knowledge in it so to say.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2011)

If you're in the mood of making some slow and calming, do some ambient or atmospheric.
A track from you that resembled "whatever pleases the steel"-Aurastys would be awesome.
I'm just sayin'


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 10, 2011)

Gonna look it up then. Always open for ideas.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 11, 2011)

Is there a way of downloading the "Back to Celsius"?
Makes me feel like a badass with ambient twist.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 11, 2011)

There should be.... hmmmm....
Ah, I forgot to add the Allow Download, gimme a moment.

Done!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 20, 2011)

There has been another update! New song added: Kelvin Station!
Following the style of Celsius to Kelvin and Back to Celsius, I hope it's just as good as the others.
It's kinda like you realize what happened, and everything is plain messed up in the end.


----------

